
Ask HN: How to stop getting service ideas? - niii
I’ve been successful launching profitable service businesses (a business where you create custom solutions for customers).<p>I then started productizing to somewhat streamline the processes.<p>But for years I’ve been trying to come up with a product idea. For some reason I’m stuck in a loop where I know that Services can generate relatively quick &amp; large sums of money. But they require either lots of time or money in the case of hiring.<p>Every time I try to come up with product ideas, I get lured by the service business inner voice.<p>How do I get unstuck?
======
thedevindevops
The best thing to do would probably be to partner with someone who has the
opposite problem.

